# 16:9 oder 16:10



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen neuen 22" monitor zu kaufen. stehe aber vor obiger frage....

meine alten wallpaper die ich als diashwo benutzt habe in 1280x1024 finde ich alle nur in 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080 also 16:10. gar nichts und kaum WPs finde ich in 16:9.

jetzt würde ich erstmal gerne wissen was denn besser ist? wo ist der unterschied? unterstützen alle spiele beide formate?

und wenn ich ein 16:10 (also 1920x1200) wallpaper auf einen 16:9 (also 1920x1080) monitor mache wie wird es verzerrt? wenn ich es zentriert einstelle wo wird was abgeschnitten? nur oben nur unten oder beides?

ich wollte das alles wissen weil ich kaum monitore als LED mit 16:10 finde aber nur wallpaper im 16:10 format. meine WPs sind mir schon wichtig und ich möchte nicht das jetzt viel fehlt an den rändern. wie gesagt die gibt es nicht in 16:9...


----------



## Hatuja (10. Februar 2012)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> [...] meine alten wallpaper die ich als diashwo benutzt habe in 1280x1024 finde ich alle nur in 1680x1050 oder *1920x1080 *also 16:10.[...]


1920x1080 ist ein 16:9 Format.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> [...] jetzt würde ich erstmal gerne wissen was denn besser ist? wo ist der unterschied? unterstützen alle spiele beide formate? [...]


Es ist reine Geschmackssache! Ich will z.B. kein 16:9, da mir das beim Arbeiten in der Vertikalen zu klein wäre. Bei 16:10 hast du halt mehr Fläche!
Wenn du dann am Monitor ein 16:9 Film schaust, musst du dich aber mit schwarzen Rändern oben und unten abfinden (je 60 Pixel).
Die Spiele, die ich bisher gesehen haben, unterstützen sowohl das 16:9 als auch das 16:10 Seitenverhältnis.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> [...] und wenn ich ein 16:10 (also 1920x1200) wallpaper auf einen 16:9 (also 1920x1080) monitor mache wie wird es verzerrt? wenn ich es zentriert einstelle wo wird was abgeschnitten? nur oben nur unten oder beides?[...]


Wenn du ein 16:10 Wallpaper auf einem 16:9 Bildschirm darstellst, wird es wird er es in der Vertikalen leicht zusammendrücken. Du könntest es aber auch vorher insgesamt 120 Pixel oben oder unten abschneiden, oder halt 60 Pixel oben und 60 Pixel  unten.
Wenn du ein 16:9 Wallpaper auf einem 16:10 Bildschirm darstellst, wird es entweder in der Vertikalen gestreckt oder wenn du es zentrierst, hast du oben und unten einen Balken von je 60 Pixeln.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> meine alten wallpaper die ich als diashwo benutzt habe in 1280x1024 finde ich alle nur in 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080 also 16:10.



meinte natürlich 1920x1200. ich find die nirgendwo in 1920x1080. wie kann ich den 60 pixel oben und unten abschneiden nur mal um zu gucken wie es dann aussehen würde? 
btw: kennst du einen guten 22" LED 16:10 max. 150€?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

hmn kann mir keiner ein programm nennen womit ich das bild ein bisschen abschneiden kann?


----------



## Hatuja (10. Februar 2012)

So ein bisschen abschnibbeln mache ich immer mit dem "Office Picture Manager", der bei MS Office dabei ist. Ansonsten sollte das auch mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gehen.

Einen Monitor empfehlen kann ich dir leider auch nicht, ich suche einen 24 Zöller und finde auch keinen passenden. Die ich bisher ausprobiert habe, waren alle ein griff ins Klo...


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

kann mir einer mal ein programm nennen womit ich das bild zurechtschneiden kann?= also nicht zerren sondern wirklich abschneiden


----------



## pezituner (10. Februar 2012)

WIe wärs mit Paint? UNd der Unterschied sind halt einfach 3 cm in der Höhe - ich schwör auf 1920 x 1200.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

ne bei paint kann man das nur so ziehen wie man es will aber nicht auf den pixel genau zuschneiden...


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Februar 2012)

ich selber benutze 1920*1200 auflösung 

beim 1920*1080 hast du oben unten weniger


22 zoll mit 1920*1200 auflösung   gibt es keine  wenn kosten die ab 200 euro aufwärts 

da viele leute 16:9  nehmen geht auch der 19:10 preis auch hoch .was dem hersteller auch mehr profit  bringt.

da du 150 euro hast nimm sowas 24" (60,96cm) Samsung SyncMaster S24A300BL LED  der ist gaming tauglich  und kostet zum anderen herstellern auch weniger 

und 24 zoll   Dvi eingang  von daher von preis leistung sehr gut


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2012)

ich such immer noch ein programm wie ich die genaue pixelgröße abschneiden kann... kennt keiner was?


----------



## Hatuja (11. Februar 2012)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> ich such immer noch ein programm wie ich die genaue pixelgröße abschneiden kann... kennt keiner was?


 
"Office Picture Manager", Paint (Damit geht das sehr wohl, wenn auch unkomfortabel), Paint.NET, Gimp, Photoshot,.... es gibt hunderte Programme. Eigentlich mit jedem, womit man Bilder bearbeiten kann.
Wenn du was ganz spezielles suchst könntest du ja auch mal google befragen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Februar 2012)

genau das eben nicht! habe jedes programm ausgetestet und man kann nur nach augenmaß schneiden ODER die genaue pixelgröße angeben dabei wird das bil jedoch gezerrt.

habs geschafft wenn auch nicht genau. mich würde mal interessieren wenn man ein 1920x1200 wp auf einen 1920x1080 bilschirm macht wo es abgeschnitten wird? kann das vllt jemand mal mit ausprobieren der ein 1920x1080 monitor hat?


----------



## ph1driver (12. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Hab dir mal ein Beispiel erstellt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Februar 2012)

ist eh egal jetzt hab mir neue wallpaper gesucht war mir zu doof^^


----------



## Berky (12. Februar 2012)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Wenn du dann am Monitor ein 16:9 Film schaust, musst du dich aber mit schwarzen Rändern oben und unten abfinden (je 60 Pixel).


 
Im 16:10 format muss man sich um ein noch grösseren schwarzen balken abfinden, je 120 pixelinos, sofern film auf 2.35:1 ist, was meist der fall ist.


----------

